# Pentax Mania.



## alexkerhead (Aug 15, 2008)

Pictured:

honeywell pentax spotmatic
asahi pentax spotmatic
honeywell pentax H1a
asahi pentax SV
asahi pentax k1000x2(one without lens)
asahi pentax me
pentax plastic P&S zoom just for fun.

asahi pentax copipod
asahi 200mm lens
SV has a pentax meter on it


----------



## Steph (Aug 15, 2008)

Nice!! For some reason I really like the Pentax screwmount cameras/lenses. I learnt photography on my dad's battered black Spotmatic F. The meter failed on that one (and cannot be fixed apparently) so I bought another and this is still my main camera when I don't shoot MF. I think they are great solid cameras and both optical and build quality of the SMC/Super-Multi-Coated Screwmount Pentax lenses are not too bad either. I am less familiar with the K-mount cameras but I guess I would enjoy something like the K1000, which really looks like a Spotmatic with a bayonet mount.


----------



## terri (Aug 15, 2008)

Sweet collection.    I have an Asahi Spotmatic and an ME Super, too.   

When I'm shooting 35mm, my go-to is my MZ-S - I've always loved that camera.    The old ME will take all the lenses I bought for the MZ-S, so I make sure it gets used, too.


----------



## Mitica100 (Aug 15, 2008)

Sweet!


----------



## IanG (Aug 15, 2008)

Great set. I used a Pentax Spotmatic F & a couple of S1a's (H1a's in the US) for professional work in the 70's/early 80's before selling them to go K mount. Shooting rock concerts with screw mount lenses was a real pain

I have a few Pentax's again & must put them together sometime and take a photo, a couple are here in Turkey, the rest in the UK.

I seem to have:

3 MX's  1 working not sure if I still have both the dead ones.
The wifes ME
KX
Spotmatic
Spotmatic F
S3 - was a paper weight when I was given it shutter curtains shot.

Also two CE4 Chinons, the Camera Pentax should have made instead of the ME 
Also a few Pentax lenses.

Ian


----------



## ksmattfish (Aug 15, 2008)

I've got a dozen or so Pentax 35mm SLRs.  I love them all except the ME Supers.  I don't like those buttons for adjusting the shutter speed.  When i used the Spotmatics with 50mm f/1.4 I liked telling folks I was shooting them with a radioactive lens.  

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...q=radioactive+takumar+lens+50+1.4&btnG=Search


----------



## compur (Aug 15, 2008)

Great collection!


----------



## alexkerhead (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks guys!

I will set my two 1.4/50s in the window..lol


----------



## Alpha (Aug 16, 2008)

Now you just need an LX.


----------

